# Definition of a fursona?



## Ziff (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay long story short, a friend thinks that a fursona IS you. it is made to represent you exactly. So she thinks I can't be a fox because I don't represent the qualities of a fox. I think a fursona can be based on your imagination. It's your choice if it represents you or who you wish to be. So, what do you think? Am I right? Is she right? Discuss.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 15, 2009)

The way I've always defined "fursona" is an anthropomorphic animal character you create that is used to represent yourself. This character can be any species of your choosing, and the personality doesn't have to reflect your own entirely.

So yeah, what's the purpose of creating a fursona? Usually for fun, right? Well if you can't use your imagination to tweak the appearance and personality a bit, then chances are, you're not having much fun.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 15, 2009)

A fursona is whatever furry avatar you want to represent yourself within the fandom.

Doesn't have to be a specific species. Doesn't have to have a specific color.
It's just whatever. Whatever you want to represent yourself with.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 15, 2009)

Pretty much what the others have already said. I'd say you're both right in the sense that both those types are used when people make their fursonas. You're right because most people do make their fursonas any species, color, and call it their own. She's right because some people, myself included, actually do match ourselves with a specific species that we think is closest. There may be others too.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 15, 2009)

LadyMissie said:


> She's right because some people, myself included, actually do match ourselves with a specific species that we think is closest.


The difference is, she said (according to his post) that you CAN'T choose which way to make your 'sona. It's realism, or it's wrong.

He said that realism and imagination are both options in the matter.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 15, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> The difference is, she said (according to his post) that you CAN'T choose which way to make your 'sona. It's realism, or it's wrong.
> 
> He said that realism and imagination are both options in the matter.



Ah well ok then. My bad.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 15, 2009)

You are sure true and 100% rite.Plus scout BONK.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 15, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> A fursona is whatever furry avatar you want to represent yourself within the fandom.
> 
> Doesn't have to be a specific species. Doesn't have to have a specific color.
> It's just whatever. Whatever you want to represent yourself with.


^^ This ^^

Telnac is clearly not me, but he's a representation of the life I'd like to have if I could have all of my wishes come true.  For that reason, many of his traits & interests are things I also have, but he can also do many things I can't do.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2009)

A personafication that represents you in the fandom.

/thread


----------



## Qoph (Oct 15, 2009)

It can be a lot of things.  It can represent what you ARE, what you WANT TO BE, what you USED TO BE, or even something else entirely... what you'd like to be but are scared to... maybe it's not even based off you at all.

I based mine off of what I am mostly.  ALways been a cat person, and I'm like a cat in a lot of ways.   I didn't like a house cat because I don't consider myself 'tamed', and I sort of picked the lynx off of the kind of climate I like.  I honestly haven't put much thought into it past that.


----------

